
LatticeHacks – Fun with lattices in cryptography and cryptanalysis [video] - fahrradflucht
https://media.ccc.de/v/34c3-9075-latticehacks
======
feelin_googley
As a dumb end user, I would rather use a vector-based language (APL) like k
than Python to play with this stuff. Probably no _arguable_ advantage against
overwhelming conventional programmer wisdom, just personal preference. Studies
have shown APL can be easier for _non-programmmers_ to learn. I agree with
this, but I do not wish to argue with _programmmers_ about it.

